# Mounting flatbed on 96 F350, gap & bolts???



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm mounting a Flatbed on my 96 F350 SRB truck. Sample attached, 4x4 is temporary, will use the tubing as seen with the angle cuts.

1. How big should the gap be between the cab and the bed?

2. When bolting on plates to the frames (bed & truck) to hold the bed on should I use Grade 8 bolts or Grade 5?
I read on the interwebs that Ford Outfitters recommends no thicker than 1/4" plate, so I'll be using 1/4" plate. Also read that they recommend no holes bigger than 1/2" drilled into the frame, so I'll use bolts smaller than that, probably 3/8". But wasn't sure if I should have some chance that they might shear if it takes a large hit as opposed to jacking the frame.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Throw some hinges on the back, get a scissor and a hyd. pump and make it dump. You will be glad you did.
See my sig.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd use the space between the tire and bed as a guide and 6 or 8 half inch grade 5 bolts.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

I meant the gap between headache rack and cab, to allow frame to flex and bed not to contact cab. My apologies for lack of clarity.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

3" or so. That is what mine is.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i normally set 3 or 4 inch gap between cab and bed. do not use 3/8 bolts, they are too small. use 1/2 inch grade 5 or better bolts in the existing bed mount holes.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

tjctransport;2053871 said:


> i normally set 3 or 4 inch gap between cab and bed. do not use 3/8 bolts, they are too small. use 1/2 inch grade 5 or better bolts in the existing bed mount holes.


Drills holes down through the flat bed? I don't think so. Most flat beds are mounted with plates and some with large u bolts.

I used 6 3/8" plates with 4 5/8" bolts per plate. 2" from the cab.

http://cmtruckbeds.com/pdf/CM-Truck-Bed-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

since the flat bed is going to be 3 inches too narrow to fit on the pickup frame unless it was made for that frame, i would use bolts through the adapter plates, or custom bend a set of u-bolts.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks all!
Yes it was made for a cab and chassis and mine is SRB. So I'm using C-channel as a spacer on the bed frame to make it even with outside of truck frame rail and will use plate and bolts. The extra C channel spacer will also be how it rests on the truck frame with 3" tube spacer. I'll probably us thick rubber mats or wood for supports in the middle where the pallet of salt will be.


----------



## subydude (Dec 2, 2012)

I mounted my flatbed with some home made "u-bolts"... threaded rod, some 1/4 inch plate on top and bottom, lock washers and nuts. Simple but it works.

Take advantage of the body being off to undercoat the chassis. Hit the crossmembers and shackle area really well. Also one thing i didnt do with mine was undercoat the bottom of the flat bed. I bought mine brand new and didnt think it was necessary but the more i think about it i should have. Its not super thick and plenty of hiding spots for debris and water


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

flyboy, i have 2 '93 c/c trucks with flatbed dumps and can send you pics of where all my plates and such are at if you need to help on mounting your bed.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

crew cab frames are 3 inches narrower than pickup frames. so that will do him no good.


----------

